# Big boy sound decoder install



## Schoolbusleo (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi folks, I have a HO rivarossi big boy. I'm looking to installing a DCC sound decoder in it. Is it an easy task to do & if not is there someone who does this service on this forum. Thanks in advance.:dunno:


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

There should be adequate space in a Big Boy for a sound card....ESU and SoundTraxx make some decent ones......If you don't want to attempt the install yourself, contact Traintek, LLC in MA. They do install work and provide good service and turnaround time (usually less than 3 weeks....).....Good Luck!
FWIW....I have an Athearn HO Big Boy (UP #4014) on "Reserve" - ETA, Late November....
Hopefully by then I'll have added some space to my layout so I can really RUN it; otherwise, it'll be spending time as a shelf display....Still looks mighty nice, though!!
Good luck!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------

